# روحانية القداس الإلهى



## النهيسى (26 يوليو 2011)

*  روحانية القداس الإلهى*


القس لوقا








 *ما هي روحانية القداس الإلهي ؟*



1- قمة روحانية الصلاة والعبادة
2- هدف كل العبادات والصلوات في الكنيسة
3- الكنيسة هي جماعة المؤمنين التي تجتمع لغرض واحد وهو الإفخارستيا
4- الإفخارستيا“ سر التناول“ هو مركز أسرار الكنيسة السبعة
5- القداس الإلهي هو خروج من هذا العالم و ارتقاء إلى السماء و المذبح المقدس هو رمز هذا الارتقاء ووسيلة تحقيقه
6- سر الإفخارستيا هو سر حضور المسيح الدائم فيها و من ثم حضور الآب و الروح القدس مع الابن
7- هو سر وصولنا إلى الله وهو الينبوع الحي والمحيى
8- هو سر وحدة الكنيسة و نقائها لأن القداس الإلهي هو عملية إيمان الكنيسة و حياتها و خبرتها
9- القداس الإلهي هو سر بقاء المسيحية حتى اليوم وسط محيط لم تهدأ  أمواجه و أنواؤه منذ قرون طويلة حلت إذ ظل القداس الإلهي سفينة نجاة لشعوب  الشرق احتمت فيها من طوفان هذا العالم الذي وضع في الشرير
10- الخولاجى و الإبصلمودية( القداس و التسبحة حفظا الكنيسة)


*القداس الإلهي حفلة إلهية ( وليمة عشاء ابن الملك)*
نتبادل فيها الهدايا مع المسيح الملك 



حيث
*نقدم*

1- قربانه ( معناها هدية )
2- ذبيحة تسبيح (على آلة موسيقية مصنوعة بيد الإله)
3- ذبيحة صوم ( إبراهيم يذبح اسحق بسكين )


*نحصل على*

1- وجبة تعليمية دسمة ( خمس خبزات وسمكتين)
2- وجبة عبادة عميقة خلال قداس المؤمنين تبدأ بتنبيه الكاهن  ”أين هي قلوبكم ” نصلى بالروح و نصلى بالذهن أيضا…
نرتل بالروح ونرتل بالذهن أيضا ( 1كو15:14)
3- نحصل على تاج الهدايا و أجمل وجبة (التناول من جسد المسيح ودمه)


*قداس الموعوظين*

1- فرش المذبح ( أعداد المذبح لاستقبال الذبيحة)
2- الملابس التي يرتديها ابونا و الشمامسة
3- صلاة السواعي : نبوات عن العمل الإلهي الخلاص
4- أبونا يغسل يديه 3 مرات
5- في اختيار الحمل (نعم يارب لقد صرت إنسانا و حملا و اعتمدت ودخلت الهيكل من أجلى )


*ماذا تمثل تقدمة الحمل؟*

+عدد القربان فردى 3 أو 5 أو 7 الخ… = المسيح + 2 بشر
+ كل القربان شكل بعض و المسيح وسطنا شبهنا لكن بلا عيب بلا خطية لكنة حامل خطيتنا
+ أبونا يختار قربانه واحدة (المسيح) و يدخل بها قدس الأقداس و باقي القربان( إحنا) نبقى على الأرض أو الفردوس.
+ ليه شكل القربانه كده ؟
+ ليه مادة القربانه دقيق و قمح وماذا يضاف إليها…
+ ليه دم المسيح من عصير العنب
*مجدا و إكراما إكراما ومجدا للثالوث القدوس الآب والابن والروح  القدس سلاما و بنيانا لكنيسة الله الواحدة الوحيدة المقدسة الجامعة  الرسولية..*
القربانه خلقة ربنا – عمل الله الخلاصي فينا – سلاما وبنيانا
” ارفع قلبك في بداية القداس أثناء تقدمة الحمل وقدم تسبيح و شكر و عرفان ( ذهب ولبان) أوعى تقدم خل أو خيانة“
وهكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية(يو16:3)


*بقية قداس الموعوظين*

1- الكنيسة تصلى كيرياليسون بمعنى أدم يارب هذه الرحمة لنا و اطلب من  الحمل الذي بلا عيب أن يطهرك من كل عيب لكي تكون مستحقا للتناول من الأسرار  و مستحقا للخلاص و الحياة الأبدية….
2- بعد تعميد الحمل يصلى الكاهن الصلاة التذكارية … فقدم ورقة لأبونا أذكر حياتك و أولادك أبونا يذكرهم و اذكرهم و أنت واقف
3- في كل مرة يقول الكاهن السلام لجميعكم انحنى و ارشم نفسك بعلامة الصليب فتتقدس أعضاؤك و تستقبل سلام المسيح داخلك
- تقبيل باطن اليد و ظاهرها عند الشكر معناها الشكر على عطايا الله  الباطنية و عكسها الظاهرية لما لا يعطى لك (على كل حال و من أجل كل حال و  في كل حال )
5- قراءة التحليل :  أننا جميعا كهنة وشمامسة و شعب نعترف إننا خطاه لن نبدأ الليتورجية إلا بنوال الحل من خطايانا


*الله يحدثك في القداس من خلال*

1- البولس : رسول الأمم القديس بولس ( الذين انأ و أنت منهم)
2 –الكاثوليكون: رسول اليهود ( بطرس / يوحنا / يهوذا / يعقوب) أصبحت من شعب الله المختار.
3- الإبركسيس : أعمال الرسل و حياة الكنيسة عبر التاريخ و التي مازالت ممتدة حتى الآن
4- السنكسار: فيه بشر زينا عرفوا سكتهم
5- الإنجيل : قمة القراءات و محورها .. كلمة المسيح لك مهد أرضك لتلتقي البذور … هوذا الزارع خرج ليزرع
6- العظة: أنصت للعظة لأنها مرتبطة بأحداث القراءات
الإنجيل القبطي يقرأه الكاهن ناحية الشرق لأنه ضمن صلوات القداس أما العربي هو عظة لك من الشماس للغرب
أنصت جيدا بخوف و خشوع للإنجيل و قل مع داوود النبي خبأت كلامك في قلبي لكي لا أخطئ إليك
+ كمن وجد خميرة ووضعها في ثلاث أكيال دقيق ( نفس وجسد و روح)حتى يختمر  العجين كله فتتنقى و تتقدس كل حواسك الداخلية والخارجية مثلما يصلى أبونا  في سر البولس (طهر قلوبنا و قدس أنفسنا و نقنا من كل الخطايا التي صنعناها  بإرادتنا و بغير إرادتنا)


*و أنا واقف أسمع الإنجيل أستفيد مرتين*
*
*
1- أستقبل كلام المسيح و أستوعبه فيتطهر فكرى و حواسي و تستنير طرقي.
 2- حتى لو أنا سرحان و ده مش صح لكن من مراحم ربنا أنى أتنقى أيضا بعمل  ربنا في بكلمته المقدسة وليس لي أي بر ذاتي ” انتم أنقياء من أجل الكلام  الذي كلمتكم به ”(يو 3:15).
*القراءات تشبه وليمة خمس خبزات* ( خمس فصول من الإنجيل) و هى خبزات النعمة  و السمكتان هما السنكسار والعظة نأكل ونشبع ونخبر الباقين مما لم يحضروا.


*ملحوظة هامة*

 قداس الموعوظين يهيئ الإنسان المسيحي لاستقبال المسيح بالتناول وعلى هذا  يقول ابن العسال ” من تأخر في حضور الكنيسة إلى وقت الإنجيل و فاته سماعة  لا يستحق التناول لأنه فاته حضور المسيح الأول و تنقيته له.​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (26 يوليو 2011)

*ميرسى جدا استاذى النهيسى​​*


----------



## النهيسى (27 يوليو 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *ميرسى جدا استاذى النهيسى​​*


شكرا جداااا
للمرور الجميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------

